# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Resealing leaking shower .need product advice

## Lgc67

Hi , I'm attempting to repair a leaking shower . Water is seeping into the walls from the shower recess . I have removed all the old silicone and put in stuff around the floor joins and put the wall 3 tiles high. 
 Around the bottom of the shower floor where it meets the wall somebody has previously used what appears to be a grey epoxy which, after removing the old silicone that somebody had put over the top it ,seems to be in good nick. I haven't put any silicone over the epoxy and was leaving it as ,because of it good condition. 
I am told there is a clear waterproofing " sealer "that can be appalled over the wall and floor tiles .  
So a couple of questions ,
any idea of the best waterproofing sealer to use . I've been to bunnings and there is a confusing number of products ,none of which seem to be exactly what I need. 
would the sealer stick to the shiny smooth wall tiles as well as the slightly textured floor tiles?  
one more related question. 
there is a stain on the floor tiles where water pools in the shower . What us best to remove that ?  I'm thinking CLR ?  
thanks in advance

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi , I'm attempting to repair a leaking shower . Water is seeping into the walls from the shower recess . I have removed all the old silicone and put in stuff around the floor joins and put the wall 3 tiles high. 
>  Around the bottom of the shower floor where it meets the wall somebody has previously used what appears to be a grey epoxy which, after removing the old silicone that somebody had put over the top it ,seems to be in good nick. I haven't put any silicone over the epoxy and was leaving it as ,because of it good condition.  Your next step is to plug the floor waste and fill the shower to it's spill point and check for any leaks before you start adding anything. 
> I am told there is a clear waterproofing " sealer "that can be appalled over the wall and floor tiles .   A better system seals the gap between the tiles only.Coating the tiles will make them much harder to keep clean andthing on them when sealed is trapped. So a full seal is not a good practice. 
> So a couple of questions ,
> any idea of the best waterproofing sealer to use . I've been to bunnings and there is a confusing number of products ,none of which seem to be exactly what I need.  If DIY, look for a product that comes with a primer, a sealer and a membrane/cloth. 
> would the sealer stick to the shiny smooth wall tiles as well as the slightly textured floor tiles? Avoid sealing tiles. 
> one more related question. 
> there is a stain on the floor tiles where water pools in the shower . What us best to remove that ?  I'm thinking CLR ?  
> thanks in advance

   
Had the job been done a Professional Waterproofing applicator, you would have a written warrenty, and problems is just call and it gets fixed for free, including re tiling if need be.   Good luck and fair wind.

----------


## Lgc67

Thanks for that info . 
So just seal the grout  is the way to go? 
its the brother in laws shower and he is tighter than me when it comes to spending money . I would be inclined to get it done by a pro ,but he wants to try to fix it himself , or more like have me fix it for him. 
We did get a couple of quotes from shower waterproofing operators. You know the ones who advertise they can fix leaking showers without removing the tiles . That just muddied the water more , so to speak . Two said the tiles would need to be removed from the floor of the shower and 3 rows up the wall , the walls water proofed and the tiles  replaced  $3000-$4000 . 
another guy says no problem ,he can fix it without removing the tiles. $700-$800. That's the way I would have gone.  
Another bloke say , nah ,save your money do it yourself . Replace any dodgy silicone , get this shower waterproofing sealer stuff and away you go! Problem solved ! So that's the option we went with ......of course !  
Any ideas on removing the stain on the floor tiles?

----------

